# error message



## zacher (Jan 5, 2000)

I have been encountering the following error message when closing out of internet explorer (5.0) or Outlook Express or even while viewing a page on the internet. The error message reads : "Runtime Error 216 at 00002938" or "Runtime Error 216 at 000043F2" It has the effect of freezing the screen. When I press ctrl/alt/del and the "end task" box appears it seems to consider "error" a program but it does not respond to "end task" or "shutdown" I have to just turn off the computer and start again and it usually just comes back up fine without the message. I don't know if this is an IE problem or not. I was getting this message when I had IE 4 and upgraded to IE 5 thinking that it would resolve, which it did not. I run Win 98. I do have a couple of jukebox apps installed but nothing really unusual. Any suggestions as to how to get rid of the problem. Thanks


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

This may be it. Let us know if it is or not: Error Message: Runtime Error 216 at 00009275


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Or try running DrWatson in the background and see if it gives more detail on the error. Start>Run type in DrWatson and press enter. Now see if you can recreate the error. When it errors you should see DrWatson appear on the screen with possibly more detail.


----------



## zacher (Jan 5, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by bhesson:
> *Or try running DrWatson in the background and see if it gives more detail on the error. Start>Run type in DrWatson and press enter. Now see if you can recreate the error. When it errors you should see DrWatson appear on the screen with possibly more detail.*


----------



## zacher (Jan 5, 2000)

In reply to bhesson. thanks for the response. I did try to run DrWatson and while in the process of trying to run it the runtime error 216 00002938 message popped up, freezing my desktop screen. When I restarted, WIN98 did not go through its diagnostic loop-thing and just restarted smoothly. This was the first time this error message occurred when IE or Outlook was not involved. Any ideas? thanks. Glen


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you have any Anti-Virus software on your system? Try scanning for a virus.


----------



## octoberman (Feb 8, 2000)

Lately I've been getting the exact same messages, and going through the exact same procedures, except different occurences cause my messages to pop up. If I run the Find process to find a particular file on my HD, sometimes it'll happen, and I go through the same thing (having to reboot, etc.). Sometimes it will happen if I bring up the the Dial-up Connection window. As soon as it connects to my IP the error message will pop up, but if I open my browser first (Netscape or IE5) and it shortcuts to open the connection it won't do it. I've had IE5 installed for a while, and I'm running Windows 95, and this has been a recent occurrence, so I'm stumped as well. I thought maybe mentioning that I get the exact same messages and go through the exact same thing but under different circumstances may help anyone with an idea on what's the cause.


----------



## woegie (Apr 25, 2000)

Please I need help. I have the same problem that anyone else has. It shows up. I couldn't even put my ICQ # because of this error. If you want it I can give it to you later by you emailing me. I'm a mexican didn't get much education.... please i need help
Roberto Gonzalez
my email- [email protected]
Gracias
Adios!


----------

